# Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro klingt "dumpf"



## Climuff (22. Juli 2014)

Hey,

Nachdem nun alles so läuft wie es laufen sollte (gehe ich mal von aus...) bin ich noch nicht wirklich zufrieden.

Ich habe als Referenz zu dem DT 990 Pro nur mein Corsair Vengeance 1500 Headset. Im Vergleich zum DT 990 klingt das schon fast blechern. Naja, ist ja auch nen Headset. Gaming-Müll halt 

Ich habe bevor ich mir den DT 990 gekauft habe natürlich viel gelesen, viele Reviews und viele Meinungen. Seit Jahren dachte ich darüber nach mir mal was besseres als mein Headset zu kaufen. Naja, kam nie wirklich dazu, dachte mir halt will lieber erst mal irgendwas probehören um zu wissen was ich eigentlich mag (wobei ich den DT 990 von Reviews/Aussehen/Firma her eigentlich immer am symphatischten fanden).
Naja, aber irgendwo hin gehen zum probehören, dafür war ich immer zu faul  Darum bin ich einfach bei meinem Headset geblieben 
Jetzt recently wollte ich nen neues Mikrofon haben, mein 6€ Zalman war mir dann doch irgendwie zu billig. Nen Standmikro kam für mich nicht infrage, ich möchte ja unabhängig vom Abstand immer gleich klingen 
Also ist für mich das ModMic genau das richtige. Das braucht aber halt ne recht starke Soundkarte weil es sonst ziemlich stark rauscht. Also hab ich mich für ne Asus Xonar U7 entschieden - intern hab ich eh schon zu wenig Platz 
Aber wenn ich nun eh schon 85€ für ne Soundkarte ausgebe, dann könnt ich mir auch gleich irgendnen Kopfhörer kaufen hab ich mir gedacht. Schlechter als mein Headset würde der bestimmt nicht sein. Hab mir also auch nen DT 990 mitbestellt. Wollte außerdem nen Baseclip vom ModMic nicht an meinem Headset verschwenden 

U7 und DT 990 sind heute angekommen, das ModMic ist wohl erst in na Woche oder so da... 

Und klar, der DT 990 klingt (nach paar Stunden einspielen...) besser als mein Headset. So wirklich "WOW" hab ich nie gedacht, aber im direkten Vergleich (immer die gleichen 20 sec von nem Song hören und 10mal den Kopfhörer switchen) hört man dann doch schon dass der DT 990 voller klingt. 
Ist halt ganz einfach, von meinem Headset zum DT 990 wechselnd denke ich nicht wirklich "Ohhh, wie vieel besser". Aber vom Beyerdynamic zum Corsair switchend merke ich dass einfach viel fehlt 
Hätte mehr erwartet, aber naja, anscheinend ist der Soundunterschied von nem 20€ Kopfhörer (mit dem das Headset ja wohl vergleichbar ist...) zu nem 135€ Kopfhörer längst nicht so groß wie der Preisunterschied 

Mir fällt gerade auf dass ich irgendwie viel zu viel um den heißen Brei herumlabere, aber naja, dann komm ich mal zum Punkt 

Musik hört sich mit dem DT 990 super an. Ich höre gerne Power Metal, Klassik, Elektro, und Filmmusik jeder Art  Jazz mag ich eigentlich auch gerne, aber komm irgendwie nie dazu das zu hören ^^
Also, Musik hört sich gut an. 
Aber wenn ich dann mal nen Spiel spiele, dann bin ich nicht mehr so zufrieden. Klar, Ortung geht auch ohne Surround Stuff super mit dem DT 990. Aber es ist einfach alles viel zu dumpf. Ist im TS genauso. Leuten mit Großmembranern im TS zuzuhören ist schrecklich. Da bekomm ich Kopfschmerzen...

Mir ist schon klar, dass der DT 990 ein bassbetonter Kopfhörer mit Badewannencharakteristik ist. Ich habe im Vorfeld ja viel gelesen von wegen wie sich manche über zischelnde Höhen im DT 990 aufregen und so. Ich kann nur sagen, ja, manchmal zischt es ein wenig. Aber schlimm finde ich das nicht. Die "Dumpfheit", also fehlende Mitten, finde ich deutlich unendlich viel unangenehmer. 
Es ist ja so, ich brauche keinen neutralen, analytischen Klang. Das hören soll Spaß machen, und soweit ich weiß wird der DT 990 ja gerne als "Spaßhörer" bezeichnet während andere Kopfhörer wie der AKG K-701 dann eher langweiliger klingen sollen. Eigentlich wäre der DT 990 ja das was ich mag... Aber halt irgendwie nur eigentlich.

Ich habe also mal im Dolby Home Theater Equalizier rumprobiert... Und ja, der Kopfhörer klingt schon plötzlich 100 mal besser. Viel weniger Kopfschmerzen. So siehts aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist wirklich vieeeel besser. Als würde ich mir die 10 Packungen Ohropax aus den Ohren entfernen. Endlich "klarer" Sound. Wirklich viel klarer.
Und auch wenn ich Musik vorher schon nicht schlimm fand ohne veränderten Equalizer, wenn ich jetzt Musik höre und währenddessen den Equalizer immer mal aktiviere und deaktiviere ist es mit dem Equalizer vieeeeeel angenehmer. Endlich den Raum betreten in dem die Musik spielt, nicht im Raum nebenan sitzen... 
Es hört sich aber auch ein wenig blecherner an, aber die unendlich bessere Klarheit ist mir das wert. Was will ich auch erwarten wenn ich einen Badewannigen Kopfhöre genau entgegengesetzt equalize. Kann ich genausogut die Pazifisten an die Front schicken... Naja, eher anders herum 

Ich frage mich natürlich jetzt ob das normal ist... Von "Dumpfheit" habe ich nie etwas gelesen wenns um den DT 990 ging. Klar, bassbetont, da habe ich ja auch nix gegen. Ich mag viel Bass. Aber viel Bass ohne Mitten klingt dass halt dumpf.
Ich bin jetzt ja eigentlich überhaupt kein audiophiler Mensch, wie kanns sein dass mich diese Dumpfheit so sehr stört und (fast) alle anderen irgendwie gar nicht?

Könnte meiner hier vielleicht irgendwie bissl defekt sein oder so? Kann ich mir zwar eigentlich nicht vorstellen, aber naja, andere scheinen meine Probleme ja nicht zu haben ^^


----------



## Robonator (22. Juli 2014)

> Mir ist schon klar, dass der DT 990 ein bassbetonter Kopfhörer mit Badewannencharakteristik ist.


Das ist der eigentlich ganz und gar nicht, und normalerweise sollte er sich auch erst recht nicht dumpf anhören. 

Wenn ich den EQ bei mir so einstelle wie bei dir, dann klingt der für mich erst recht total blechern und lasch. 
Nutze selber auch nur ne Xonar DG. 
Irgendwas haut da nicht ganz hin oder du bist noch zu sehr den Corsair gewöhnt.


----------



## Torsley (22. Juli 2014)

ich kann nur von meinem 880 reden der aber glaube ich nochmal in ner anderen preisliga spielt. der hört sich praktisch in jeder lebenslage super neutral und klar an.


----------



## Darkseth (22. Juli 2014)

Der DT 990 hat betonte höhen, und bässe.
Das einzige, was du (und das zielich stark) angehoben hast, sind die mitten. Ergo suchst du was neutrales.

Ich würde mir einen AKG K612 Pro bestellen, und ihn (OHNE EQ) gegen den DT 990 (MIT EQ) antreten lassen. So wie ich das sehe, suchst du ein neutrales Klangbild.

oder eben auf den DT 880 hoch.


----------



## yingtao (22. Juli 2014)

Torsley schrieb:


> ich kann nur von meinem 880 reden der aber glaube ich nochmal in ner anderen preisliga spielt. der hört sich praktisch in jeder lebenslage super neutral und klar an.


 
Der 770, 880 und 990 sind ursprünglich die selbe Preisklasse nur das der 770 geschlossen, der 880 halboffen und der 990 offen sind. Der Preisunterschied kommt daher, dass die unterschiedlich beliebt sind. Die meisten greifen zum 880 weil er nen halboffener ist und als Allrounder bekannt ist. Was den dumpfen Sound beim 990 betrifft würde ich sagen das es einfach auf die Qualität des Ausgangsmaterials ankommt. Musik scheint sich ja so anzuhören wie sie sich soll und das Leute im TS sich dumpf anhören kann sehr gut an der Qualität des Mikrophons liegen und den verwendeten Einstellungen.

Das "Problem" bei guten Kopfhörern ist einfach das sie ehrlicher sind als günstige. Klar hat der 990 wie auch der 770 und 880 ne Badewannen-Charakteristik wo die Bässe und die Höhen etwas angehoben werden aber man kann sehr genau die Details hören und auch ob die fehlen. Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall verschiedene Kopfhörer probe zu hören da selbst Kopfhörer mit der "selben" Charakteristik sich sehr verschieden anhören können. Seit ich wirklich mal in ein Fachgeschäft gegangen bin um verschiedene Modelle probe zu hören kann ich das nur empfehlen. Es gibt so viele Modelle und Klänge das man ohne Probehören niemals den richtigen Kopfhörer finden kann.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Juli 2014)

Das ist genau das was passiert wenn man einen Hörer kauft weil der einem von den Reviews, Optik und was weiß ich her am Besten gefällt.
Dazu kommt, dass du offenbar meinst eine Badewanne haben zu wollen, dann aber genau die weg regeln willst... D.h. du weißt offenbar gar net was du wirklich willst!

Vlt. solltest du eben doch mal verschiedene Hörer und Hörerbauarten anhören, damit du dann einen kaufst der dir akustisch am Besten gefällt - unabhängig von irgendwelchen Reviews (denen man ohnehin net trauen kann) oder Image.


----------



## RolfRui (22. Juli 2014)

Climuff schrieb:


> Könnte meiner hier vielleicht irgendwie bissl defekt sein oder so? Kann ich mir zwar eigentlich nicht vorstellen, aber naja, andere scheinen meine Probleme ja nicht zu haben ^^



wohl kaum.
Warum nicht das Headset zum Zocken und das Beyer zum Musikhören verwenden?

Frequenzgang des Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro zeigt eine Bassbetonung, sowie eine Peek im Bereich hoher Frequenz

Monster Bests Dr Dre Store: Comparison Between Beats Pro And Beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erok (22. Juli 2014)

Also was ich ganz stark vermute ist, daß Dein "Hörgefühl" durch die jahrelange Headset-Nutzung schlicht und einfach "versaut" ist, und es Dir deswegen so "seltsam dumpf" vorkommt 

Mein Tipp und meine Empfehlung wäre, jegliche Klangverbieger auslassen für die nächsten 2 bis 3 Wochen.

Stell den Sound nur in den Games ein, und gewöhn Dich erst einmal an den Klang des Kopfhörers 

Als ich damals erst das MMX 300 für 380 Euro in den Händen hielt, ging es mir genauso wie Dir. Etwas enttäuscht gewesen, da ich doch irgendwie viel höhere Erwartungen hatte. Nach 3 Wochen habe ich dann nochmals mein altes Headset aufgesetzt, und da wurde mir der Unterschied des Klangs erst richtig bewusst.

Dennoch verscherbelte ich das MMX 300 ganz schnell wieder, und kaufte mir den DT 880 mit 250 Ohm. Und den geb ich nicht mehr her, da er klangtechnisch nochmal eine Schippe drauf legt gegenüber dem MMX 300/ DT 770/ DT 990 

Die weitaus bessere Soundkarte wäre übrigens das Fiio E10 gewesen : https://geizhals.de/fiio-olympus-e10-a828374.html

Falls noch 65 Euro zur Hand, bestell es Dir mal und hör rein  

Bei Nichtgefallen, kannst Du es immernoch zurück senden, wobei ich ganz schwer von ausgehe, daß Du dies nicht tun wirst , und umgehend die Asus Xonar U7 weiter verscherbeln wirst 

Die Fiio E10 ist klangtechnisch auf dem Niveau einer internen Asus Xonar Essence STX , nur eben ohne Klangverbiegerkram 

Die Klangverbieger kannst Du bei Musik in den Playern einstellen, und in Games direkt in der Soundsoftware. 

Dann wirst Du erkennen, zu was der DT 990 Pro wirklich in der Lage ist 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Thallassa (22. Juli 2014)

Der Equalizer lässt mich nur erahnen, was da für eine Vergewaltigung vor sich geht. Ich möchte mal behaupten, dass du eher den Klang des alten Headsets suchst, allein die 500Hz-Frequenz so anzuheben, das klingt doch nur blechern 

Ansonsten:


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das ist genau das was passiert wenn man einen  Hörer kauft weil der einem von den Reviews, Optik und was weiß ich her  am Besten gefällt.
> Dazu kommt, dass du offenbar meinst eine Badewanne haben zu wollen, dann  aber genau die weg regeln willst... D.h. du weißt offenbar gar net was  du wirklich willst!
> 
> Vlt. solltest du eben doch mal verschiedene Hörer und Hörerbauarten  anhören, damit du dann einen kaufst der dir akustisch am Besten gefällt -  unabhängig von irgendwelchen Reviews (denen man ohnehin net trauen  kann) oder Image.


 
Kommt aber scheinbar auch fast nur bei Beyer vor. Hab ich noch nie erlebt, dass jemand gesagt hat "Hab mir mal einen nen Focal Spirit One gekauft" oder sowas.

Auf zum Probehören min Jung, und das bitte ohne grauenvoll eingestellte, brutal verfälschende Equalizer.
Wenn "klarer" Klang stechende Höhen bedeutet, kann ich Grado empfehlen


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (22. Juli 2014)

Die müssen sich ja auch erstmal einspielen ...


----------



## Climuff (22. Juli 2014)

Erstmal danke für die vielen Antworten 



Robonator schrieb:


> Wenn ich den EQ bei mir so einstelle wie bei dir, dann klingt der für mich erst recht total blechern und lasch.



Es klingt mit Equalizer ein wenig mehr blechern, ja. Aber das ist nichts im Vergleich zu meinem alten Headset 
Das Problem ist einfach, ohne Equalizer werden die Mitten komplett von den Tiefen übertönt... Ich mag ja wie gesagt viel Bass, aber der soll "neben" den Mitten sein, nicht über den Mitten sodass man die nicht mehr hört...



Darkseth schrieb:


> Der DT 990 hat betonte höhen, und bässe.
> Das einzige, was du (und das zielich stark) angehoben hast, sind die mitten. Ergo suchst du was neutrales.
> 
> Ich würde mir einen AKG K612 Pro bestellen, und ihn (OHNE EQ) gegen den DT 990 (MIT EQ) antreten lassen. So wie ich das sehe, suchst du ein neutrales Klangbild.
> ...



Über AKG wollte ich eigentlich nie wirklich nachdenken weil das Made in China ist, und wenn ich schon einigermaßen Geld für halbwegs gute Kopfhörer ausgeben dann wäre Made in Germany eigentlich toll 
Und auch bezüglich des DT 880 habe ich gelesen dass der immer noch sehr bassbetont sein soll... Wie kommt es eigentlich dass du nur den K-612 und den DT 880 erwähnt hast, aber nicht den K-701 der ja wohl gleiche Preisklasse wie der DT 880 ist?



yingtao schrieb:


> Was den dumpfen Sound beim 990 betrifft würde ich sagen das es einfach auf die Qualität des Ausgangsmaterials ankommt. Musik scheint sich ja so anzuhören wie sie sich soll und das Leute im TS sich dumpf anhören kann sehr gut an der Qualität des Mikrophons liegen und den verwendeten Einstellungen.
> 
> Das "Problem" bei guten Kopfhörern ist einfach das sie ehrlicher sind als günstige. Klar hat der 990 wie auch der 770 und 880 ne Badewannen-Charakteristik wo die Bässe und die Höhen etwas angehoben werden aber man kann sehr genau die Details hören und auch ob die fehlen.



Nee, Musik hört sich (ohne Equalizer) nicht an wie sie es soll. Mir ist das zwar erst nicht wirklich aufgefallen, aber als ich den Equalizer dann mal aktiviert hatte, es ist halt wirklich so als ob ich endlich den Raum betrete in dem die Musik spielt.

Ich habe gestern Abend (bzw heute morgen ) 3 Alben von Sabaton durchgehört (natürlich FLAC). Und habe durchgehend immer mal Equalizer aktiviert, deaktiviert usw. Wenn ich mal 10 min ohne Equaliter gehört habe, und den dann mal aktiviert habe, dann ist es halt wirklich so dass ich denke ich gehe vom 30€ Kopfhörer zum 100€ Kopfhörer  Man versteht halt endlich mal die Stimmen. 
Hab auch mal die Herr der Ringe Musik gehört (natürlich FLAC) und wenn da so ne Violine oder was auch immer rumdudelt dann ist es ohne Equalizer so, als würde ich im Raum nebenan sitzen. Vielleicht ist in guter Vergleich noch als hätte ich In-Ear Kopfhörer auf  Da kommt von außen ja auch nur die tiefen Töne durch... Wenn ich den Equalizer dann aktiviere ist endlich alles klar. 



RolfRui schrieb:


> Warum nicht das Headset zum Zocken und das Beyer zum Musikhören verwenden?



Ich mache oft bzw fast immer beides gleichzeitig... Klassik hören und Egoshooter zocken, finde ich passt perfekt zusammen  Man spielt dadurch ruhiger und konzentrierter. 



Erok schrieb:


> Also was ich ganz stark vermute ist, daß Dein "Hörgefühl" durch die jahrelange Headset-Nutzung schlicht und einfach "versaut" ist, und es Dir deswegen so "seltsam dumpf" vorkommt
> Mein Tipp und meine Empfehlung wäre, jegliche Klangverbieger auslassen für die nächsten 2 bis 3 Wochen.
> Stell den Sound nur in den Games ein, und gewöhn Dich erst einmal an den Klang des Kopfhörers
> 
> ...



Ich erkenne doch selber dass mein Headset blechern und komplett ohne Bass ist... Und die Höhen sind im Vergleich zum DT 990 noch extrem viel zischeliger. Darum stört mich das beim DT 990 wohl auch nicht  Ich weiß ja auch wie sich bei anderen Leuten gute Lautsprecher anhören... Aber das ist dann halt nicht dumpf, sondern klar und sauber getrennte Tiefen und Mitten sodass starke Tiefen nicht stören... Und bei meinem DT 990 ist es halt so dass die Tiefen die Mitten komplett verschlucken.

Der Fiioo wird ja wohl nicht deutlich besser sein als die Xonar U7. Außerdem habe ich mir ja gerade die U7 gekauft, weil ich ne extrne Soundkarte haben wollte die nen einigermaßen starken Mikrofonverstärker integriert hat. Den Kopfhörer habe ich ja quasi nur als "Gimmick" mitbestellt  Darum wäre der Fiio wohl nichts für mich. Außerdem ist der Unterschied zwischen meiner Onboard Karte und der U7 schon so gering, der Fiio der ja sogar günstiger als die U7 ist würde mich da sicherlich nicht vom Hocker hauen.



Thallassa schrieb:


> Der Equalizer lässt mich nur erahnen, was da für eine Vergewaltigung vor sich geht. Ich möchte mal behaupten, dass du eher den Klang des alten Headsets suchst, allein die 500Hz-Frequenz so anzuheben, das klingt doch nur blechern
> 
> Kommt aber scheinbar auch fast nur bei Beyer vor. Hab ich noch nie erlebt, dass jemand gesagt hat "Hab mir mal einen nen Focal Spirit One gekauft" oder sowas.
> 
> Auf zum Probehören min Jung, und das bitte ohne grauenvoll eingestellte, brutal verfälschende Equalizer.



Im direkten Vergleich Headset + DT 990 mit Equalizer klingt der DT 990 vieel besser, weil es halt vernünftigen Bass und Höhen gibt. Wirklich blechern klingt es nicht, es klingt einfach "klar".
Ich habe mir den Kopfhörer doch gerade bestellt weil ich weiß dass ich zu faul zum Probehören bin und ich einfach nur irgendwas wollte was besser als mein verdammtes Gaming Headset ist 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die müssen sich ja auch erstmal einspielen ...



reichten 11h da nicht?


----------



## Darkseth (22. Juli 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die müssen sich ja auch erstmal einspielen ...


 Wenn man an den Voodo glauben will ^^


----------



## Torsley (22. Juli 2014)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Wenn man an den Voodo glauben will ^^



zumindest meine 880 haben am anfang sehr zichend geklungen. hab 10min reingehört als sie neu waren und dann erstmal über nacht musik laufen lassen. am nächsten tag klangen sie schon deutlich besser und ich gehe mal davon aus das sie über die zeit jetzt nochmal ne ecke besser klingen.


----------



## Jeanboy (22. Juli 2014)

Climuff schrieb:


> Über AKG wollte ich eigentlich nie wirklich nachdenken weil das Made in China ist, und wenn ich schon einigermaßen Geld für halbwegs gute Kopfhörer ausgeben dann wäre Made in Germany eigentlich toll Und auch bezüglich des DT 880 habe ich gelesen dass der immer noch sehr bassbetont sein soll... Wie kommt es eigentlich dass du nur den K-612 und den DT 880 erwähnt hast, aber nicht den K-701 der ja wohl gleiche Preisklasse wie der DT 880 ist?
> 
> 
> reichten 11h da nicht?




Beyerdynamic ist auch "Made in China", die werden nur in Deutschland zusammengebaut. Der DT-880 ist nicht wirklich bassbetont, nur minimal. Der K-612 hat nochmal eine weniger hohe Bassanhebung und der K-701 ist
neutral, ohne wirkliche Anhebungen, daher gefällt er nur den wenigsten. Aber du kannst ihn gerne testen  Einspielen kannste vergessen, dein Gehör gewöhnt sich an den Klang mehr nicht 


Weitere Möglichkeit: 

Hast du einen EQ im Musikplayer an?
 Hast du den Onboard Sound endlich deaktivert/Treiber deinstalliert? (Wir hatten schon Fälle von Klangveränderung durch Treiberkonflikte)
Möglich wäre natürlich auch ein Defekt der Soundkarte/des DT-990. Hast du den KH mal am Handy getestet?
Oder du musst dich wirklich erst an "guten" Klang des DT-990 gewöhnnen... Eventuell ist es auch einfach der falsche Kopfhörer.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (22. Juli 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Weitere Möglichkeit:
> 
> Hast du einen EQ im Musikplayer an?
> Hast du den Onboard Sound endlich deaktivert/Treiber deinstalliert? (Wir hatten schon Fälle von Klangveränderung durch Treiberkonflikte)
> ...


 0
Mir würde noch Flex Bass in den Sinn kommen. Hast du da vielleicht (versehentlich) eine Bassanhebung eingestellt? Wenn du z.B. bei 100 Hz eine kräftige Anhebung von ein paar Dezibel hast, dann blutet der Bass wahrscheinlich auch in die Mitten aus.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Darkseth (22. Juli 2014)

Climuff schrieb:


> Über AKG wollte ich eigentlich nie wirklich nachdenken weil das Made in China ist, und wenn ich schon einigermaßen Geld für halbwegs gute Kopfhörer ausgeben dann wäre Made in Germany eigentlich toll
> Und auch bezüglich des DT 880 habe ich gelesen dass der immer noch sehr bassbetont sein soll... Wie kommt es eigentlich dass du nur den K-612 und den DT 880 erwähnt hast, aber nicht den K-701 der ja wohl gleiche Preisklasse wie der DT 880 ist?


Ob made in Germany oder China ist für die Qualität erstmal wurst. AKG ist ein ordentlicher Hersteller, und bringt auch ordentliche Produkte auf den Markt.
Der DT 880 und sehr bassbetont? Den empfand ich eher als relativ neutral, höchstens MINIMALER bassbetonung. Durch die Höhenbetonung ist er eher etwas heller/analytischer.
AKG K701 erwähne ich etwas ungern. Das Genoppte Kopfband finden viele unbequem, und tonal ist er etwas hell, und gleichzeitig bassarm (weniger bass/kickbass als dt 880/AKG K612, die beide nochmals ne ganze ecke weniger haben als ein dt 990), sprich kein neutraler bass, sondern ZU WENIG (tief)bass, um als Neutral durchzugehen. Sehr geil zum gegnerorten, wohl das beste paradebeispiel als Gegenteil von Dumpf, aber die bassmenge kann doch etwas klinisch/langweilig sein. Alternative hier: AKG Q701 
Wobei die AKGs hier nicht solch einen Höhenpeak haben, und damit die mitten "neutraler/ausgewogener" im vergleich rüberkommen sollten.



Climuff schrieb:


> Nee,  Musik hört sich (ohne Equalizer) nicht an wie sie es soll. Mir ist das  zwar erst nicht wirklich aufgefallen, aber als ich den Equalizer dann  mal aktiviert hatte, es ist halt wirklich so als ob ich endlich den Raum  betrete in dem die Musik spielt.


 aha, "hört sich nicht an wie sie es soll". Mit einem AKG K612/K701/DT880 hörst du am ehesten, wie sich die Musik anhören *soll*. Das dürftest du mit 95% sämtlicher gaming headsets NICHT hören können, da die in der regel niemals wirklich neutral sind 
JEDER Kopfhörer, der frequenzen verbiegt, und nicht versucht möglichst neutral zu sein, zeigt dir die Musik NICHT so, wie sie sich anhören soll.
Ein DT 990 ist ne starke Badewanne, daher ist es kein wunder, dass sich die Musik nicht so anhört wie sie soll  Daher: ein Neutraler(er) Kopfhörer ^^
(btw: Ich finde Feinanpassungen via EQ vollkommen in ordnung. 2-3 dB, meinetwegen vll sogar 4-5 im extremfall, wenn dafür alles stimmt. Aber wenn man 10 dB erhöht über das halbe frequenzspektrum, ist das eher ein Zeichen, dass es der falsche KH ist für dich ^^



Climuff schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern Abend (bzw  heute morgen ) 3 Alben von Sabaton durchgehört (natürlich FLAC).  Und habe durchgehend immer mal Equalizer aktiviert, deaktiviert usw.  Wenn ich mal 10 min ohne Equaliter gehört habe, und den dann mal  aktiviert habe, dann ist es halt wirklich so dass ich denke ich gehe vom  30€ Kopfhörer zum 100€ Kopfhörer  Man versteht halt endlich mal die  Stimmen.
> Hab auch mal die Herr der Ringe Musik gehört (natürlich  FLAC) und wenn da so ne Violine oder was auch immer rumdudelt dann ist  es ohne Equalizer so, als würde ich im Raum nebenan sitzen. Vielleicht  ist in guter Vergleich noch als hätte ich In-Ear Kopfhörer auf  Da  kommt von außen ja auch nur die tiefen Töne durch... Wenn ich den  Equalizer dann aktiviere ist endlich alles klar.
> 
> 
> ...


 Alles ein sehr deutliches Zeichen, dass du nach einem Neutralen/natürlichen/Ausgewogenen Klangbild suchst 



Climuff schrieb:


> reichten 11h da nicht?


 
Das einzige was sich Einspielt, ist dein Gehirn. Nicht der Kopfhörer.
Solche Aussagen wie "ja, anfangs klang er doof, und nach ner woche wars besser" zeigen doch völlig klar, dass man sich nur an den Klang gewöhnt hat, und nicht dass ein Einspielen stattgefunden hat.
Bei letzteren müsste es messbar sein, dass sich das Klangbild verändert. Ist aber nicht so.
Es gibt zig User, die einen nagelneuen Kopfhörer mit dem selben mit 200-300+ stunden spielzeit verglichen haben. Null komma Null unterschied.

Ich kann dir eins versprechen: Du kannst deinen DT 990 11 stunden, oder 1000 stunden "einspielen" lassen, er wird dir deswegen trotzdem nicht besser gefallen.
Das einzige was passieren kann ist, dass du dich an das Klangbild gewöhnst, und die schwächen nicht mehr so deutlich auffallen. Das ist aber ne reine Hirn sache



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Beyerdynamic ist auch "Made in China", die werden  nur in Deutschland zusammengebaut. Der DT-880 ist nicht wirklich  bassbetont, nur minimal. Der K-612 hat nochmal eine weniger hohe  Bassanhebung und der K-701 ist
> neutral, ohne wirkliche Anhebungen,  daher gefällt er nur den wenigsten. Aber du kannst ihn gerne testen   Einspielen kannste vergessen, dein Gehör gewöhnt sich an den  Klang mehr nicht


 
Der K612 ist ein K601 mit 2-3 dB mehr bassbetonung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der K601 hat nur MINIMAL weniger Pegel, aber keinen Hochton peak. Ergo müsste er minimal wärmer klingen. Der K612 sollte dann nochmals 2-3 dB mehr bass haben.
Der K701 sieht für mich nicht wirklich neutral aus  Ich nenne das eher leicht tiefbassarm (mein UE 900 klingt im bassbereich ganz anders, und dessen Bassbereich ist von 10 bis 200 Herz ne waagrechte Linie wie mit dem Lineal gezogen), auch wenn das nicht seeehr auffällt. Klingt fast genau so wie ein DT 880, nur ein ticken weniger kickbass~.


----------



## soth (22. Juli 2014)

Darkseth schrieb:


> ODas einzige was sich Einspielt, ist dein Gehirn. Nicht der Kopfhörer.
> Solche Aussagen wie "ja, anfangs klang er doof, und nach ner woche wars besser" zeigen doch völlig klar, dass man sich nur an den Klang gewöhnt hat, und nicht dass ein Einspielen stattgefunden hat.
> Bei letzteren müsste es messbar sein, dass sich das Klangbild verändert. Ist aber nicht so.


Natürlich ist das messbar.


----------



## Darkseth (22. Juli 2014)

Hast du nen artikel/Test deisbezüglich parat?


----------



## soth (22. Juli 2014)

Dazu braucht es keinen Test, manche Chassishersteller geben die TSP für den un- & eingespielten Treiber in den Datenblättern an: WF182BD09/10/11/12.pdf


----------



## guss (22. Juli 2014)

Climuff schrieb:


> (...) Also ist für mich das ModMic genau das richtige. Das braucht aber halt ne recht starke Soundkarte weil es sonst ziemlich stark rauscht.(...)


Wie kommst Du darauf? Bei mir hängt das ModMic über mehrere Rechner hinweg schon immer am Onboard Sound und da rauscht nichts. Seit ein paar Wochen habe ich Version 4.0 im Einsatz und davor das UrModMic.


----------



## Climuff (23. Juli 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Hast du einen EQ im Musikplayer an?
> Hast du den Onboard Sound endlich deaktivert/Treiber deinstalliert? (Wir hatten schon Fälle von Klangveränderung durch Treiberkonflikte)
> Möglich wäre natürlich auch ein Defekt der Soundkarte/des DT-990. Hast du den KH mal am Handy getestet?
> Oder du musst dich wirklich erst an "guten" Klang des DT-990 gewöhnnen... Eventuell ist es auch einfach der falsche Kopfhörer.



Kein EQ, Onboard deaktiviert und deinstalliert. KH am Handy hat viel weniger Bass und deutlich stärker zischende Höhen ^^ Und er ist leiser. 



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Mir würde noch Flex Bass in den Sinn kommen. Hast du da vielleicht (versehentlich) eine Bassanhebung eingestellt? Wenn du z.B. bei 100 Hz eine kräftige Anhebung von ein paar Dezibel hast, dann blutet der Bass wahrscheinlich auch in die Mitten aus.
> 
> Gruß,
> Phil



Was ist Flex Bass und wo könnte ich das ausschalten?



guss schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf? Bei mir hängt das ModMic über mehrere Rechner hinweg schon immer am Onboard Sound und da rauscht nichts. Seit ein paar Wochen habe ich Version 4.0 im Einsatz und davor das UrModMic.



Youtube Reviews. Da hat mal einer Onboard vs ne 2€ Soundkarte verglichen, die 2€ Soundkarte hatte nur nen Bruchteil des Rauschens vom Onboard in Verbindung mit dem ModMic ^^

Außerdem habe ich ja sogar bei meinem Zalman 6€ Mic gemerkt wie schrecklich die Onboard Karte ist... Meine Aufnahmen hatten mit der Onboard Karte nie Bass und waren unklar, hatten hässliche Höhen usw. Mit der Xonar U7 hört sich mein Mikrofon plötzlich 5 mal so teuer an  Und beim ModMic wird der Unterschied ja wohl stärker sein als beim 6€ Zalman Mic.



Aber nen Teil des Problems habe ich gefunden... Die Funktion "Volume Leveler" in Dolby Home Theater macht den Klang manchmal ein wenig dumpfer. Eigentlich sollte die verschiedene Anwendungen so regeln dass sie einigermaßen gleich laut sind, aber irgendwie ist diese Regelung nicht gleichmäßig über das Frequenzspektrum verteilt... Hab das jetzt mal ausgeschaltet und es ist ein wenig angenehmer ^^ Irgendwie gewöhne ich mich mittlerweile an den Klang. Aber ich denke mal ich werde mir nen AKG K-612 bestellen um das einfach mal zu vergleichen, auch wenn ich AKG nicht mag und mir nicht vorstellen kann dass diese absolut ungepolsterte Bauweise gemütlich sein kann...


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Juli 2014)

Mach für Musik alles vom Dolby Home Theater aus (bis auf den EQ, wenn du ihn brauchst),
das sind alles Klangverbieger

Also auch Surroundsound usw.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (23. Juli 2014)

Climuff schrieb:


> Kein EQ, Onboard deaktiviert und deinstalliert. KH am Handy hat viel weniger Bass und deutlich stärker zischende Höhen ^^ Und er ist leiser.



Du hörst also immerhin einen Unterschied heraus, wenn es um verschiedene Quellen geht. Guter Start. Wahrscheinlich ist die Verstärkerleistung beim Handy zu schwach. Entgegen häufigem Glauben ist dann nicht unbedingt der Ton zu leise, sondern es werden bestimmte Frequenzen nicht voll wiedergegeben. Außerdem dürfte der DAC eine Rolle spielen. 

Mach den ganzen Dolby-Kram aus. Der verschlechtert bei guten Kopfhörern eher den Klang.

Flex Bass (oder "Flexibler Bass") findest du mit einem Rechtsklick auf deine Lautsprecher- bzw. Kopfhörereinstellungen. Da sollte alles aus sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Juli 2014)

Bei Kopfhörern, die an einer U7/Phoebus hängen gibt es aber kein Flexbass,
das findest du nur bei den "Hifi-Xonars" (also die mit dem alten Treiber),
weil dieser nicht wirklich Kopfhörer von Lautsprechern unterscheidet.


----------



## Climuff (23. Juli 2014)

jo, ich hab da kein FlexBass, den gibts wohl nur bei Lautsprechern ^^


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Juli 2014)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Wenn man an den Voodo glauben will ^^


 
Das Einspielen/ Einlaufen eines mechanischen Systems ist kein Voodoo, sondern bei allen solchen hilfreich / notwendig bzw. findet im Betrieb einfach statt. Dabei ändern sich diverse Parameter noch mehr oder weniger stark. Bei Lautsprechern und Kopfhörern ist der Effekt sogar einfach zu messen.


----------



## debalz (23. Juli 2014)

Climuff schrieb:


> Aber ich denke mal ich werde mir nen AKG K-612 bestellen um das einfach mal zu vergleichen, auch wenn ich AKG nicht mag und mir nicht vorstellen kann dass diese absolut ungepolsterte Bauweise gemütlich sein kann...


Der K612 pro ist imho ziemlich bequem, auch wenn der Bügel nicht gepolstert ist, durch das glatte, breite Band bzw. die AKG Bügel-Mechanik entstehen selbst bei meinem 3mm Kopfbewuchs keine Druckstellen oder sonstige Ermüdungserscheinungen - auch nicht nach mehreren Stunden.


----------



## Darkseth (23. Juli 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das Einspielen/ Einlaufen eines mechanischen Systems ist kein Voodoo, sondern bei allen solchen hilfreich / notwendig bzw. findet im Betrieb einfach statt. Dabei ändern sich diverse Parameter noch mehr oder weniger stark. Bei Lautsprechern und Kopfhörern ist der Effekt sogar einfach zu messen.


 Wobei ich mir in diesem Fall vorstellen kann, dass es von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich sind. Dass manche von Werk schon treiber einbauen, die schon ne weile gelaufen sind (eben testphase, einstimmphase oder sowas), und andere hersteller vll nur stichproben vom Fließband nehmen, und schaun obs passt.
Wie gesagt, es gibt auch viele User, die den selben Kopfhörer verglichen hat, einmal nen 2-3 jahre alten ausm eigenen besitz, mit einem nagelneuen, und beide identisch klangen.

Ich denke, wir können uns darauf einigen, dass es in keinster weise schädlich ist, wenn man nen neuen Kopfhörer mal 10-20 stunden laufen lässt / ausprobiert. Egal ob man ihn über ncht spielen lässt, oder 4 stunden pro Tag benutzt und ne woche später sein Fazit zieht :o


----------



## Torsley (23. Juli 2014)

wie ich schon sagte ich hab damals wo ich mir den dt880 gekauft habe nur kurz 10min reingehört. vor allem der hohe bereich ist sehr sehr unangenehm aufgefallen. zischen, klirren halt alles völlig verzehrt. ich habe ihn dann über nacht einfach über itunes mit diverser musik gefüttert und am nächsten tag beim wieder reinhören hat er sich super angehört. da war dann nichts mehr mit verzehrten hochtonbereich.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Juli 2014)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir in diesem Fall vorstellen kann, dass es von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich sind. Dass manche von Werk schon treiber einbauen, die schon ne weile gelaufen sind (eben testphase, einstimmphase oder sowas), und andere hersteller vll nur stichproben vom Fließband nehmen, und schaun obs passt.


 
Ich denke in dem Preisbereich in dem wir uns hier bewegen wird wohl kaum ein Hersteller alle KHs groß testen oder gar einspielen. Zumal ein spürbarer Effekt erst nach ner Weile entsteht, so dass ein kurzer Funktionstest bestimmt zu keinen Einspielvorgängen führt.

Wenn jemand verschiedene KHs nicht auseinanderhalten kann, so ist das nicht zwingend in dem nicht vorhandensein solcher Effekte begründet, sondern kann viele andere Gründe haben. Zumal wenn man sich vor Augen führt, dass 2 quasi identische KHs auch nicht gleich klingen und einer gewissen Serienstreuung unterliegen. Ob und wie stark man das raushören kann sei dahingestellt. Bei Boxen geht das aber z.B. mitunter ganz gut.


----------



## Climuff (25. Juli 2014)

Soo, der von mir bestellte AKG K-612 ist heute angekommen (gestern um 17 Uhr versandt, heute da, warum ist Amazon irgendwie immer langsamer? ^^).
Ich ging ja von Anfang an mit der Erwartung an den ran, dass ich den AKG selbst schrecklich bzw längst nicht so gut wie den Beyerdynamic finden würde, aber ihn vom Klang her dem Beyer deutlich vorziehen würde...

Die Verpackung fand ich ganz gut. Besser als beim Beyer. 
Den Kopfhörer selbst fand ich dann schon eher wie ichs erwartet hatte... Sieht viel billiger aus als der Beyer, irgendwie klapprig, sieht halt aus wie Made in China. Gut, Aussehen ist mir eigentlich egal. Hatte ja nix anderes erwartet ^^
Tragekomfort. Dieses Selbstanpassungssystem von AKG finde ich so wie ichs erwartet hatte, nämlich definitiv nicht gut. Der Kopfhörer wird immer leicht nach oben gezogen wenn man ihn auf hat... Definitiv nicht angenehm. es ist schwer, sich den Kopfhörer so aufzusetzen dass es nicht irgendwo am Ohr drückt - Das von AKG verwendete Ohrmuschelpolster ist längst nicht so weich wie das des Beyers... Fühlt sich eher an wie ein Stück Styropor am Kopf, das passt sich nicht wirklich an. Das Velours des Beyers ist viel gemütlicher. Das Kopfband ist auch nicht wirklich gemütlich, ich musste den Kopfhörer ungefähr alle 30 Minuten nen bisschen aufm Kopf verschieben, weils sonst nervig am Kopf drückt ^^ Ist beim Beyer zwar auch so, aber nicht schon so schnell.

Aber egal, wen interessiert schon das Aussehen und der Tragekomfort, ich hab mir den AKG bestellt weil ich mir ziemlich sicher war dass mir der Klang mehr zusagt, und ich ging eigentlich auch davon aus dass ich den Beyer zurückschicke und den AKG behalte. Habe den AKG erst mal 6h rumdudeln lassen von wegen Einspielen und so. Habe ihn dabei auch nicht benutzt um nicht von Anfang an zu denken dass er sich kacke anhört ^^ Naja ok, benutzt habe ich ihn schon, TS und zocken halt. Aber währenddessen hab ich dann keine Musik gehört  Beim zocken konnte ich aber überhaupt keinen Unterschied zum Beyer feststellen, den ich jetzt ja die letzten Tage bestimmt 12h am Tag auf hatte ^^

Naja, also jetzt endlich mal den Klang des AKG mit dem Beyer verglichen. Zuerst Sabaton. Den Song hier, als FLAC:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RhmHSAClG1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Immer wieder Refrain erst mit dem Beyer, dann mit dem AKG, dann mit dem Beyer usw gehört ^^ Auch mal andere Stellen, aber Refrain ist am meisten los. Was ich feststellen konnte? Nicht viel. Beim Beyer hört sich alles "voller" an. Der AKG ist genauso klar wie der Beyer, nur irgendwie fehlt Bass, klingt halt weniger voll. Die Höhen sind irgendwie bei beiden Kopfhörern identisch nervig. Bei scharfen "s" lauten könnten meiner Meinung nach beide Kopfhörer weniger zischen, ich hör da keinen Unterschied. 
Der Beyer gefällt mir also besser.

Aber gut, dass bei Metal nen bassiger Kopfhörer besser klingt ist vieleicht nicht unnormal. Also hab ich Herr der Ringe Musik genommen (als FLAC):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EvQh4zap4U0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(bei 13:03)
Immer wieder einzelne Stellen gehört mit Beyer und AKG. Irgendwie hab ich da keine neuen Erkenntnisse gewinnen können, die klingen halt beide gleich bis auf dass der Beyer "voller" klingt weil "unten mehr los ist". Mitten und Höhen hören sich identisch an.

Gut hab ich mir gedacht, da ist wohl zu wenig los bei dem Lied, also hab ich dann mal das hier angehört (Ich hab ja auch nicht sooo viele unterschiedliche Musik als FLACs, und was anderes will ich ja nicht hören ):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FyarfqWXt_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und? Nöö. AKG und Beyer hören sich immer noch bis auf den Bass gleich an. Der AKG hat halt irgendwie fast gar keinen Bass während der Beyer viel Bass hat. Aber was Mitten und Höhen angeht ist halt jetzt kein für mich hörbarer Unterschied da. 


Der Beyer gefällt mir also irgendwie doch von allem her besser. Was ich noch gar nicht erwähnt habe: Das Kabel des AKG ist ja mal schrecklich ^^ Wo soll ich mit 3m Kabel hin wenn meine Soundkarte doch nur 40cm von meinem KH entfernt ist  Das Spiralkabel des Beyers ist da unendlich angenehmer.


Also, was hab ich falsch gemacht? Der AKG hört sich bei keiner von mit getesteten Musik besser an. Das kann doch nicht sein. Der Beyer hätte doch schlechter klingen müssen  Ich will doch betonte Mitten. Warum hören sich die Mitten bei beiden Kopfhörern identisch an? Ich gehe mal davon aus dass ich falsche Musik genommen habe. 

Könnt ihr mir sagen was ich hören muss damit ich endlich höre dass der AKG sich (für meinen Geschmack) besser anhört?


----------



## Jeanboy (25. Juli 2014)

Hast du die ganzen Klangverbieger deiner Soundkarte noch an?

Könntest dir auch mal den DT-880 anschauen


----------



## Darkseth (25. Juli 2014)

Durchaus verzwickt..
Würde nochmal schaun, ob der Equalizer auch auf neutral gestellt ist.

Das mit dem bass klingt bei dir so, als ob du "weniger bass" mit "schlechterem bass" verwechselst. Muss der bass immer mehr sein für dich, damit es besser ist?

Mal ein nicht ganz so verrückter Vorschlag:
- Equalizer komplett ausschalten
- Mindestens 2, oder besser 3 volle Tage NUR mit dem AKG hören, kein Equalizer reinschalten garnix.
- Dannach zurück auf den DT 990 (damit du dich erstmal an den AKG gewöhnst (Ganz besonders auf die Bassmenge!), und dich auf den KH einspielst, und dannach den DT 990 nochmal im vergleich hörst.) Ich behaupte mal, nach dieser Prozedur könnte es dich erstaunen, wie viel Bass der DT 990 wirklich hat. Denn der AKG K612 hat nicht "wenig bass", er betont den bass sogar noch ganz leicht. Also, ein klein wenig weniger bass als beim K612, und du hättest die neutrale/natürliche Bassmenge (im verhältnis zu den mitten/höhen), die der Produzent in die Musik beigemischt hat)

Siehe: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der K612 ist im Prinzip ein K601 mit ganz leicht höherem Bassbereich. (2-3 dB erhöht).
Ob du beim DT 990 die mitten anhebst, oder die höhen + bässe absenkst läufts ja im Prinzip aufs selbe hinaus. Du gleichst den Pegel der mitten, dem Pegel der bässe + Höhen aus. Theoretisch betrachtet.. hättest du dann etwa den frequenzverlauf, den der AKG bietet.

Evtl nen anderer Tipp: Schau mal im saturn/MM, ob die dort nen Philips Fidelio X1 da haben, und probier den mal am Smartphone.
Das Teil hat ne bassbetonung, ähnlich dem DT 990, allerdings NICHT betonte höhen, sondern die bassbetonung geht in dei Mitten hinein. Wenn du einen Fokus auf die Mitten hast, KÖNNTE das was sein.


----------



## WaldemarE (25. Juli 2014)

Oder vielleicht wäre auch der V-Moda Crossfade M 100 was für dich dieser hat trotz seiner geschlossen Bauweise eine erstaunlich große Bühne.


----------



## d33pfr13d (13. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu in dem Forum und hoffe es ist okay diesen alten Thread wieder fortzführen.

Habe nämlich grade gewissermaßen das gleiche Problem.
Ich wollte mir ein neues "ordentliches" Headset hauptsächlich fürs Gaming kaufen und hatte Anfangs die üblichen Gaming Marken im Blick.
Nachdem ich in diversen Foren gelesen habe, dass "Hifi Kopfhörer" qualitativ und klanglich deutlich besser und zu dem günstiger sind hab ich mich da recht schnell von überzeugen lassen.

Für mich war dann relativ schnell klar, dass ich den DT 990 haben möchte. Offene Bauweise ist das richtige für mich, da ich meine Stimme noch hören möchte um nicht so in mein Micro zu schreien. Und Bassbetont mag ich auf jeden Fall auch.

Beim Kauf hab ich nun aber eventuell einen Fehler gemacht. Ich hab mich für die 32 Ohm Variante entschieden. Dachte mir dann muss ich beim Zocken nicht noch einen Verstärker zwischen XboxOne Controller und Kopfhörer hängen und kann Musik auch problemlos direkt vom Handy abspielen.

Das mit der Musik funktioniert sehr gut, wenn die Quellldatei ne gute Qualität hat. Einige MP3s klingen misserabel, aber habe grade so einen "lossless soundtest" bei Youtube gefunden der wahnsinnig gut klingt 

Beim Spielen bin ich jedoch mehr als entäuscht. Ich spiele hauptsächlich Pubg und das klngt wirklich extrem dumpf/blechern, wenn das der richtige Begriff ist, kann es vielleicht nicht richtig umschreiben. Zudem teilweise unangenehmer knackser/zischen.

Ich überlege jetzt, ob das vielleicht besser wird, wenn man eine Soundkarte dazwischen schaltet?
Hatte eh schon das "Mixamp Pro" von Astro im Blick, da ich auch streame und dies die beste Möglichkeit wäre um Game/Party Audio regeln zu können.


Oder sollte ich den Kopfhörer zurückschicken und doch auf die 250 Ohm Variante umsteigen? Angeblich sind die 32 Ohm empfindlicher gegenüber Störungen bzw. schlechtem Quellmaterial?

Oder ist für das Gaming evtl. doch der DT 880 sinnvoller?
Wollte eigentlich vermeiden mehrere Höhrer zu bestellen und dann wieder zurückzuschicken.
Wie gesagt bei Musik gefällt mir der Sound mit dem DT 990.
Und die "Ortung" im Spiel ist auch genial (ich höre perfekt wo ein Sound herkommt).
Nur klingt es halt irgendwie schlecht/unagenehm.

Danke im Vorraus für eure Unterstützung.


----------



## Torsley (13. Februar 2019)

d33pfr13d schrieb:


> ...Oder sollte ich den Kopfhörer zurückschicken und doch auf die 250 Ohm Variante umsteigen? Angeblich sind die 32 Ohm empfindlicher gegenüber Störungen bzw. schlechtem Quellmaterial?
> 
> Oder ist für das Gaming evtl. doch der DT 880 sinnvoller?
> Wollte eigentlich vermeiden mehrere Höhrer zu bestellen und dann wieder zurückzuschicken.
> ...



also ich hab das DT880 (600ohm) und eine asus soundkarte und bin mit allem super zu frieden egal ob audio, video oder spielen. ich habe mich aber auch extra für die 880 und den sehr neutralen sound entschieden weil ich es hasse wenn alles zu bass lastig ist.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (13. Februar 2019)

Das wird ganz schön anstrengend wenn du jetzt in jedem Forum um Hilfe fragst.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Februar 2019)

Also wenn Musik gut klingt, Spiele aber nicht, dann liegt es nicht an der Impedanz oder den Kopfhörern, sondern schlicht an den Spielen. Der KH gibt ja nur wieder was er eingespeist bekommt. Er kann nicht zwischen Spielen und Musik oder Lossless und MP3 unterscheiden.


----------



## DerLee (14. Februar 2019)

Hi,
ich habe mir CREATIVE Sound BlasterX G5 Externe Soundkarte dazu gekauft.

Liegt extern, weniger Störgeräusche.
Erst mit dem Verstärker befeuerst du die Kopfhörer richtig.

Interne PC Soundkarte hat zuwenig Power.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (14. Februar 2019)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Also wenn Musik gut klingt, Spiele aber nicht, dann liegt es nicht an der Impedanz oder den Kopfhörern, sondern schlicht an den Spielen. Der KH gibt ja nur wieder was er eingespeist bekommt. Er kann nicht zwischen Spielen und Musik oder Lossless und MP3 unterscheiden.



Oder er hat einfach die falsche Musik gehört.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Februar 2019)

DerLee schrieb:


> Interne PC Soundkarte hat zuwenig Power.



Klar, für die 32 Ohm Variante...


----------



## Vega56pulse (14. Februar 2019)

ein beyer dumpf huch da stimmt was nicht grade der 990 hat ja höhen zum davonlaufen. Meine interne reichte auch für nen senni hd 650....glaubt nicht den quatsch.


----------



## JackA (14. Februar 2019)

Ich empfinde den DT 990 zwar nicht dumpf aber dunkler abgestimmt als manch anderer Kopfhörer (z.B. Superlux HD 681).


----------



## d33pfr13d (14. Februar 2019)

Danke für eure Antworten.

@ChotHoclate
Sorry für die Doppelpostings. War mir nicht bewusst, dass einige in beiden Foren unterwegs sind.

Für mich hat sich jetzt klar gemacht, dass ich auf jeden Fall mal das Mixamp probieren sollte, ich aber in Erwägung ziehen sollte, dass ein anderes Headset evtl für mich besser geeignet ist. Ich werde berichten, wenn ich neue Erkenntnisse habe.


----------

